# Found baby pigeon in Chicago Loop



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello-
While walking to my train home this evening, I found a baby pigeon on the sidewalk- judging from a link to pictures of baby pigeons posted on this site, it looks to be around 25 days old or so. It's fully feathered and looks well, though it did have some black stuff on the bottom of one of it's feet (maybe poop?). It's near the curb, in front of a beam holding up the El tracks.
I am concerned about pigeons and all birds living in urban areas, and bring seed along each weekday to work to feed any groups I see, but I really don't have any experience handling them let alone taking care of a baby. While this baby doesn't seem to be hurt or in immediate danger, I am concerned for it. I was wondering if anyone lives near the Chicago Loop/downtown area or will be downtown over the weekend that is able to take in and take care of this little one. I don't know if there are any parents around, and I'd hate to take it away from them, but I'm afraid it won't make it where it is. I don't go to work again until Tuesday, and fear what will happen to it between now and then. It's next to the Harold Washington Library, on Van Buren Street.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for caring about the pigeon and letting us know
We have a member who might be of help, hopefully hes in town this wkend. I'll send him a PM.


----------



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks very much- please let me know if the member near Chicago responds to your message.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

birdlady26 said:


> Thanks very much- please let me know if the member near Chicago responds to your message.



Haven't heard from him. His name is Grimaldy and a member here if you want to send him a private message too. 

I just hope he's not gone for the holiday weekend. Is there anyway you could check to see if the baby is still there and take it with you if it is?


----------



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe he will respond soon- I hope so. I wish I could take it, but my living situation is such that I wouldn't be able to take it home with me (living with family member who has a cat, and probably wouldn't appreciate me bringing a bird into the house!). I'll keep checking back here today, in the hopes that Grimaldy saw your message. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent him an email.
It would be really great if you could pick the baby up and keep it in a cat kennel until we can find Grimalady to take it. Perhaps you could tell you family member it is only temporary.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi and thanks for your concern. From now until tuesday is a long stretch...if you can at least get back to it and put it in a carrier and bring it inside, that would raise it's odds of survival quite a bit. 

Perhaps put it somewhere safe and inaccessible to the cat, and as Charis suggested, explain it would only be for a couple of days or so.

The fact that it was just down on the sidewalk suggests something is amiss....so intervening wouldn't be causing it any harm.


----------



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

If taking it home were an option, I would have tried to catch the baby when I saw it yesterday. Since I can't take it home (I know for a fact the person I'm staying with would not allow me to bring it into the house, and I'm not certain that animals are allowed on the Metra train I take, also), I was hoping I could find a kind person here who would be able to take it in and care for it. My hands are a little bit tied due to my current situation- if I had my own home, I would take the baby, for certain. There is an organization in the area, Flint Creek Wildlife, that helps to rescue and rehabilitates injured wildlife, including pigeons, and I was able to coordinate pigeon rescues a few times with them before. However, it's very difficult to coordinate a rescue- they only have volunteers doing pick-ups downtown for a few hours on weekday mornings. If it is still there on Tuesday, I will call them with the hopes they can pick it up. . . but I hope there is someone within this network that might be able to help before then.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry, but I haven't heard from Grimaldy...he must be out of town. I live in S.E. WI. but am the only one home due to the holiday wk.end and afraid my truck would'nt make it that far, like you my hands are also tied.


----------



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for your help- coming from Wisconsin is a long ways, and I wouldn't expect you to make that long journey- I appreciate your trying to get ahold of the member who lives near Chicago. I do feel compelled to take the train and go check on it, but since there's nothing I'm able to do at this point (except put down some seed), I don't think it would help the baby or to put my mind at ease. If you do by chance hear from Grimaldy, please let me know. I will keep you posted to let you know if it's still there on Tuesday, and if I'm able to get it to the wildlife center. This is the 3rd baby that's crossed my path in the last month, and before that, I've never come across a baby pigeon!


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi birdlady,

Come up on the PM borad, please so we can talk.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Grimaldy said:


> Hi birdlady,
> 
> Come up on the PM borad, please so we can talk.


Maybe try emailing her.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Grimaldy said:


> Hi birdlady,
> 
> Come up on the PM borad, please so we can talk.



Glad to see you here I hope you can help


----------



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

Grimaldy, I sent you a private message- I hope that you see it. I'm new to this site, and don't quite know how to come up on the PM board like you said, but I'll keep checking here and in my private messages. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

I got him!

I found him about 2 o'clock this afternon exactly where birdlady said he would be. Good for you birdlady!

He is a young fledged squab, very weak, hiding in a corner. There is a very competitive flock there and I have little doubt malnutrition is the problem. I gave him 20 cc of KayTee and applesauce and some metabolites; we will see how he makes the next 24 hours. I suspect he will be just fine; when I went to put water in his cage he gave me a wing slap.


----------



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

That's wonderful news, Grimaldy- I can't tell you how much I, and the little baby you saved, appreciate it! Blessings to you for helping  Please keep me posted on the little one's progress. Do you think you'll keep him, or release him once he's a little more developed and doing better?

Thanks again, from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tis great news for sure. Thank you Grimaldy.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Great work Birdlady and Grimaldy. I had been following the post and had the worst images in my mind of this little one all alone and starving.

Bless you Grimaldy!!!! Please keep us posted of the little one's progress.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Grimaldy said:


> I got him!
> 
> I found him about 2 o'clock this afternon exactly where birdlady said he would be. Good for you birdlady!
> 
> He is a young fledged squab, very weak, hiding in a corner. There is a very competitive flock there and I have little doubt malnutrition is the problem. I gave him 20 cc of KayTee and applesauce and some metabolites; we will see how he makes the next 24 hours. I suspect he will be just fine; when I went to put water in his cage he gave me a wing slap.



Hooray!!!! You are the man Grimaldy!!!!  I'm so glad you found him before it was too late!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Grimaldy! You have yet again gone above and beyond, and it's appreciated. Birdlady .. thank you also for bringing this needy youngster to our attention and for your care and concern for the bird.

Terry


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

On behalf of the little bird, we all thank you birdlady. He crawled off in that corner of the I beam to die and that is what would have happened if you had not decided to get involved and help him.

He is a wild bird and he belongs with other pigeons. When his health issues are resolved and if you wish, I will bring him to you and you can release him.


----------



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you, Grimaldy, and thanks to everyone who read my message and offered advice and help. I'm so glad to know this forum is here. Many blessings to all of you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Grimaldy for picking up this little bird, and to you birdlady for allerting the members here.

God bless you both.


----------

